# Confused about Verizon



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I knew that my 1st month with Verizon would end tomorrow on 4/16. At the beginning of this week, I decided that I would cancel the Verizon Plan for next month. I started to do just that, but I got the message saying to the effect that I didn't need to cancel, because there was no automatic renewal, & that I would be asked 1st or something like that. Today, on 4/15, I got an email saying that my credit card is being charged for next month. I checked my credit card, & I see the charge in pending. I would have canceled, but because of the message, I didn't. I was just wondering if this happened to someone else & they were confused. Just wondering.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I assume you are talking about Verizon service on your iPad.  I have no experience, but I'd call their customer service number at once and explain the situation.  The sooner the better. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for answering me. Yes, it's the iPad. I did think about calling, but decided not to bother. Since the Verizon wifi hasn't always been good this week, I figure that I will just indulge myself in using the cellular at home. It's all a learning process at this point. In the future, I will just cancel before the end of the month.


----------

